# Asus: schluss mit dem BIOS!



## violinista7000 (15. November 2010)

Am letzten Oktober Wochenende hat ASUS angekündigt, dass alle Motherboards die mit Sandy Bridge arbeiten werden, ausschließlich mit EFI kommen. Das ist sehr mutig, aber ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Auch die Digitale Strom Versorgung, die nur in hochwertige MoBos Standard war, wird auch in alle Preisbereiche zu finden sein.

Mehr davon kann man hier lesen:

Alles digital, alles EFI ? Alles neu bei Asus? - 15.11.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. November 2010)

Kleine Verbesserung, ASUS hat angekündigt, nicht gekündigt


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

letzteres fänden viele overclcoker sicherlich extrem schade XD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2010)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt. Das EFI Bios für mein Asus P5Q Deluxe war noch sehr verbuggt.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kleine Verbesserung, ASUS hat angekündigt, nicht gekündigt



Danke! Geändert!


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. November 2010)

Tja so wies aussieht heißt es dann, bei Aufrüstung gleich mal auch ein BS-Wechsel zu Windows 8. Na super.


----------



## cubbi223 (15. November 2010)

Windows 8 nee Fall back gibt über all. und Vistaund 7 x64 verstehrn efi


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. November 2010)

Stimmt hab das mit UEFI verwechselt, aber das verstehen Vista und 7 nicht afaik.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. November 2010)

Ich kann (im Moment) das nur gut begrüßen! Das heisst >3 TB HDDs sind im kommen! Und das geht problemlos mit (U)EFI


----------



## Drapenot (15. November 2010)

Na hoffentlich wird das auch bald bei den AM3+ Boards so sein!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (15. November 2010)

BIOS bleibt BIOS, es verändert sich quasi nur die Oberfläche.


----------



## Astimon (15. November 2010)

Was ist eigentlich jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen EFI und UEFI?

Denn laut Wikipedia ist UEFI ja der Nachfolger von EFI. Warum wird dann bei einer Umstellung auf EFI gesetzt?


----------



## RedBrain (15. November 2010)

@EnsisMiliteS
Nicht nur die Oberfläche, sondern auch die Neuerungen und Verbesserungen, lies mal den ganzen Artikel bei Wikipedia durch.

Alle Informationen über EFI:
Wikipedia.de - Extensible Firmware Interface (EFI)


----------



## violinista7000 (15. November 2010)

Astimon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen EFI und UEFI?
> 
> Denn laut Wikipedia ist UEFI ja der Nachfolger von EFI. Warum wird dann bei einer Umstellung auf EFI gesetzt?



Ich bin gerade nicht sicher, aber das "U" kommt von Universal  

Aber das ist nicht in der News zu finden, oder ich habe es überlesen.


----------



## Jakob (15. November 2010)

Heißt das dann eigentlich, dass es kein Problem mehr ist Mac OS X auf einem PC zu installieren. Ich meineich mag Win7 total, aber gäbe da sicher einige Interessenten.


----------



## TheKampfkugel (15. November 2010)

Würde zu Windows 8 passen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2010)

Drapenot schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird das auch bald bei den AM3+ Boards so sein!



AMD hat kein EFI , denn das ist nur für Intel bestimmt. 
UEFI ist für andere CPU arten.


----------



## Vortox (15. November 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade nicht sicher, aber das "U" kommt von Universal
> 
> Aber das ist nicht in der News zu finden, oder ich habe es überlesen.


Das "U" kommt von Unified.


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. November 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich kann (im Moment) das nur gut begrüßen! Das heisst >3 TB HDDs sind im kommen! Und das geht problemlos mit (U)EFI



das wird noch paar jahre dauern


----------



## Citynomad (16. November 2010)

Jakob schrieb:


> Heißt das dann eigentlich, dass es kein Problem mehr ist Mac OS X auf einem PC zu installieren. Ich meineich mag Win7 total, aber gäbe da sicher einige Interessenten.



Für Mac OS X ist meines Wissens nach ein bestimmter Chip auf dem Mainboard nötig, oder aber ein spezieller Bootloader der diesen Chip emuliert... sonst lässt sich das OS X nicht installieren.


----------



## IceMatrix (16. November 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> AMD hat kein EFI , denn das ist nur für Intel bestimmt.
> UEFI ist für andere CPU arten.



AMD hat genauso wenig EFI wie Intel. Das ist kein Produkt, sondern eine Schnittstellenbeschreibung. Und die kann sowohl für Intel als auch für AMD implementiert werden. 

Jedenfalls bin ich sehr froh, dass das BIOS endlich in Rente geschickt wird. Das ist schon 10 Jahre überfällig...


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2010)

Wenns aber tatsächlich nicht mit Win XP läuft, ists crap. Hoffe da kommt sowas wie ein Update.
Obwohl ich zu 90% Win 7 64 benutze, MUSS ich aufgrudn vieler Anwendungen oft Win XP nutzen (nein nicht virtuell sondern parallel).

EDIT: achso Win XP wird indirekt eh unterstützt. Nochmal Glück gehabt für die nächsten 5 Jahre ^^ 


> "Seit Windows 2000 gibt es Versionen von Windows für die IA64 Architektur. Da EFI ein zwingender Bestandteil dieser Plattform ist, unterstützt jede IA64-Version von Windows somit auch EFI.
> Für Endanwender unterstützt Windows EFI ausschließlich in den  64-Bit-Varianten der x86-Versionen ab Windows Vista mit integriertem  Service Pack 1 bzw. Windows Server 2008.[7]
> Alle vorherigen Windows-Versionen für die x86-Architektur  funktionieren nur, wenn eine BIOS-Kompatiblitätsschicht (CSM) vorhanden  ist. Diese wird z. B. von Macintosh-Computern mit Intel-CPU  bereitgestellt, ist aber auch Bestandteil jedes aktuellen UEFI auf  PC-Mainboards. [8] [9]"


----------



## Fate T.H (16. November 2010)

Rollora du weist schon was die IA64 Architektur ist oder ? Wenn nein dann mal viel Spaß mit deiner Itanium CPU
Glaub nicht das MS extra noch ne x64 Version von XP dafür bringt


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Rollora du weist schon was die IA64 Architektur ist oder ? Wenn nein dann mal viel Spaß mit deiner Itanium CPU
> Glaub nicht das MS extra noch ne x64 Version von XP dafür bringt


Ja, das weiß ich. Und ich kann ja auch lesen:



> Alle vorherigen Windows-Versionen für die x86-Architektur  funktionieren  nur, wenn eine BIOS-Kompatiblitätsschicht (CSM) vorhanden  ist. Diese  wird z. B. von Macintosh-Computern mit Intel-CPU  bereitgestellt, ist  aber auch Bestandteil jedes aktuellen UEFI auf  PC-Mainboards.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Wer XP auf nem Sandybridge System installiert, sollte eh die Finger von der Branche lassen.


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wer XP auf nem Sandybridge System installiert, sollte eh die Finger von der Branche lassen.


Dümmster Kommentar seit langem 
Da sieht man, dass eher du keine Ahnung von der Branche hast...


----------



## violinista7000 (16. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wer XP auf nem Sandybridge System installiert, sollte eh die Finger von der Branche lassen.



Das habe ich vor, aber in dual Boot!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Dümmster Kommentar seit langem
> Da sieht man, dass eher du keine Ahnung von der Branche hast...



Sorry, ein 8 Jahre (fast 9) altes Betriebssystem, auf einem neuen System zu installieren, ist quark. 

1. Ist XP kaum Multitasking-fähig (Programme skalieren schlecht auf mehreren Kernen)
2. Ist XP nicht in der Lage HT sinnvoll zu nutzen (echte und virtuelle Kerne zu unterscheiden)
3. Fehlt es XP an wichtigen Features (TRIM, DX10, DX11, X64 usw)
4. Kommen nur noch selten Updates für XP (Sicherheit ist nicht mehr gegeben)


Du bremst mit diesem Betriebssystem diesen neuen Sockel so dermaßen aus, das es einfach Schwachsinn ist es noch zu verwenden. Ist genauso als wenn du Windows 7 auf einem Pentium 2 System installieren willst. 

Und für die, die sich keine neue Software leisten können, aber haufen Geld in ihre Hardware stecken, können VM`s benutzen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. November 2010)

selbst wenn ich dir von vollem herzen zustimmen möchte das das alles quark ist, derjenige der keinen plan von der branche hat bist du.
ich schlag mit mit ie6, ie7 und ie8, ff, safari und gelegentlich opera rum.
dazu kommt ne lokale tomcat server instanz, nen eclipse mit verschiedenen plugins für enfinity shopsystem.
berteut werden kunden, deren kunden zum teil noch ie6 unter win98 laufen lassen, nen teil der arbeit ist per vm möglich, aber bei manchen projekten ist es einfach nicht möglich alles über 4 oder 5 laufende  vms anzubilden. ein teil meiner gui läuft nicht unter vista oder neuer und einer der kunden nutzt ne 10 jahre alter serverumgebung, die tools laufen nichtma unter xp richtig rund .... 
ka in welcher brachne du tätig bist oder worauf du dich beziehst, aber aus sicht eines dienstleister ecommerce redest du *"§%"§&* 
ich wünsch mir die heile entwicklerwelt die du da proklamierst, aber ilse mayer mit ihrem win98 und ie6 lässt ihren waldi da grad nen haufen direkt vor die tore deine traumschlosses setzen 

edit:
ich glaub auch eher den statistiken des kunden der behauptet x% nutzen veraltete browser und os ....
und der ie6 ist immer noch relativ weit verbreitet, klar, der durchschnittliche kunde dürfte in dem fall bei 35+ liegen, aber ich komme nicht um son mist drumherrum


----------



## vad4r (16. November 2010)

Ich bin auf jedenfalls gespannt. Ein buntes Menü mit Maussteuerung - das ist jedenfalls mal eine Neuerung...

Die Frage ist: Wer braucht sowas? Macht es alles nicht noch komplizierter?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Du bist also so einer der den Fortschritt bremst indem steinalte Software zum Einsatz kommt. 

Es kann nunmal nicht sein das eine Software ein leben lang läuft. XP hatte seine Zeit, und die ist nun schon lange vorbei. Ihr habt halt Pech wenn nicht auf aktuelle Software umgestiegen wird. So war es schon immer, und so wird es immer sein. Win98 kannste auch nicht auf solch moderner HW installieren. 

Wenn ihr wollt das die steinalte Software läuft, müsst ihr auch die passende steinalte HW dazu haben


----------



## DAEF13 (16. November 2010)

@Fr3@k:
/sign, wenn man Software hat, die nur unter XP läuft, wird sie auch sicher nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt und man sollte sich sowieso nach einer anderen für den gleichen Zweck umsehen...

@Topic: Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich werde das gute alte BIOS sicher vermissen.
Es erfüllt mMn seinen Zweck und bei Übertakten habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auf bunte Buttons etc.

Das lädt' Anfänger ein die wahllos irgendetwas einstellen, weil es zu Benutzerfreundlich ist


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. November 2010)

Jaja mit der Zeit kommen Veränderungen...
Aber *das *hätte ich jetzt noch nicht gedacht 
Naja mal abwarten wie es sich durchsetzten wird, bzw wie es wird.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du bist also so einer der den Fortschritt bremst indem steinalte Software zum Einsatz kommt.
> 
> Es kann nunmal nicht sein das eine Software ein leben lang läuft. XP hatte seine Zeit, und die ist nun schon lange vorbei. Ihr habt halt Pech wenn nicht auf aktuelle Software umgestiegen wird. So war es schon immer, und so wird es immer sein. Win98 kannste auch nicht auf solch moderner HW installieren.
> 
> Wenn ihr wollt das die steinalte Software läuft, müsst ihr auch die passende steinalte HW dazu haben


Das Prinzip funktioniert aber nicht in der IT, schlichtweg aus dem Grund, weil nie etwas perfekt funktioniert. Weder 7 noch Vista noch XP funktionieren perfekt, wenn das so wäre, dann wären 2000 und 98 _wirklich_ tot und auch XP wäre jetzt größtenteils verschwunden.
Das BIOS mit all seinen unpraktischen Eigenschaften gibt es heute nur noch, weil man gewisse Kompatiblitäten zu uralten IBM-Standards erhalten wollte.

Ich bin auch dafür, dass sich langsam mal was tut, allerdings ist es immer schwer, neue Dinge zu entwickeln ohne etwas inkompatibel zu machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Win98 gibts eben nur noch, bis die PC`s den Geist aufgeben. 

Wir haben auch einige Firmen als Kunden, die immernoch an Win98 als Maschienensteuerungsrechner arbeiten. 

Das Problem ist, eines Tages isses soweit, und der PC raucht ab. Ersatzteile? Fehlanzeige. Dann muss wieder alles schnell gehen weil ja die Produktion steht. Totaler schwachsinn ist das. Denn es kostet weitmehr 2-3 Tage ohne Maschienen zu arbeiten als einmal in ein neues System zu investieren. Aber da können wir noch so lange reden und denen Angebote für ein neues System machen. 

Und nur weil 0,1% der Leute noch auf Urzeit-Software setzen, muss nich imemr alles kompatibel bleiben. Denn dadurch kommt kein Fortschritt, oder nur ein sehr langsamer. 10 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit in der IT-Branche, da darf man sich net wundern wenn XP nichtmehr das Wahre ist (was es in meinen Augen schon seid Vista nicht mehr ist).


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Win98 gibts eben nur noch, bis die PC`s den Geist aufgeben.
> 
> Wir haben auch einige Firmen als Kunden, die immernoch an Win98 als Maschienensteuerungsrechner arbeiten.
> 
> Das Problem ist, eines Tages isses soweit, und der PC raucht ab. Ersatzteile? Fehlanzeige. Dann muss wieder alles schnell gehen weil ja die Produktion steht. Totaler schwachsinn ist das. Denn es kostet weitmehr 2-3 Tage ohne Maschienen zu arbeiten als einmal in ein neues System zu investieren. Aber da können wir noch so lange reden und denen Angebote für ein neues System machen.


Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass solche Steuerungsgeräte keine aufwändigen Betriebssysteme brauchen, die müssen oft nicht mal Multitasking können. Schau dir EC-Automaten an, die verwenden auch oft noch Windows 3.11. Viele sagen immer "uuh, warum haben die noch so uraltes Zeug installiert?", schlichtweg aus dem Grund, weil man zum Geldabheben keine Sidebar, Aero oder DirectX 11 braucht.




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und nur weil 0,1% der Leute noch auf Urzeit-Software setzen, muss nich imemr alles kompatibel bleiben. Denn dadurch kommt kein Fortschritt, oder nur ein sehr langsamer.


Mit "Uralt-Standards" meinte ich nicht, wo Windows 98 noch aktuell war, sondern eher richtig steinalte Hardware-Standards, die vor gut 30 Jahren von irgend' jemand so festgelegt wurden.
Zu diesen will man bzw. wollte man heute noch Kompatiblität herstellen, warum, was weiß ich, ich find's auch doof, das BIOS hätte man schon (in gewissen Einzelheiten) vor 10 Jahren zumindest moderniesieren können, somit wären z.B. Bootloader, ohne spezielle Aufgaben, heute überflüssig.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> 10 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit in der IT-Branche, da darf man sich net wundern wenn XP nichtmehr das Wahre ist (was es in meinen Augen schon seid Vista nicht mehr ist).


XP ist im Kern geshen schlauer als Vista, letzterer hebt sich nur durch seine Dienstprogramme und Features ab. Was den Kernel, insbesondere den Scheduler angeblangt, war Vista ein Rückschritt - 7 ist nicht nur, wie viele behaupten, ein aufgemotztes Vista, sondern sowohl aufgemotztes XP als auch Vista, da die Benutzeroberfläche von Vista weiterentwickelt und optimiert wurde und man sich beim Kernel mehr an dem von XP orientiert hat.
Man konnte damals nicht erwarten, dass man von XP zu Vista umsteigt, als dieses erschien, dafür bestand kein triftiger Grund - und nein, DirectX10 keiner und Aero + Sidebars gab's auch damals schon für XP.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Richtig damals war es noch nicht notwendig. 

Es ist immernoch nciht notwendig, wem die Feature-Palette von XP reicht. Jedoch macht es keinen Sinn veraltete Software mit neuer Hardware zu koppeln, und darum gehts. Man hat keinen Mehrwert an der neuen Hardware. Allein Vista arbeitet wenn ein Multicore Prozessor zum Einsatz kommt deutlich schneller als XP. 

Wieso sollte man sich also ein neue Hardware kaufen, die dann garnicht genutzt werden könnte? Zu der Hardware gehört nämlich passende Software. 


Und natürlich reicht dort Win98, oder dein Win 3.11 Beispiel. Allerdings beschrieb ich schon das Problem, wenn man nicht halbwegs aktuell bleibt. Man veraltet, es gibt keine Ersatzteile usw. 

Auch wenns garnicht notwendig ist, etwas moderneres zu bekommen, muss es nunmal aber sein. Wäre ja blöd wenn kein Fortschritt kommt, weil ASUS noch Sockel 370 oder noch älter bauen müsste. 


Und genauso ist es nunmal in der Branche, die Entwicklung geht weiter, ob es manche wollen oder nicht, oder ob wirs brauchen oder nicht. Du bekommst heutzutage auch kein Handy mehr was nur noch telefonieren kann. Nein es muss auch ein großen Touchscreen haben, Mp3-player, Kamera und die anderen ganzen Späße.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe nix dagegen wenn Leute noch mit XP rumgurken, sondern möchte nur zeigen das es Blödsinn ist modernste Technik mit Urzeit-Software zu betreiben. 

XP hat schon viel länger überlebt als es sollte, da sollte man sich nicht beschweren wenn solange das Ende nahe ist und nichtmehr XP in der Entwicklung berücksichtigt wird. Man kann halt nicht alles "nachpatchen", sondern muss auch mal auf ein neues System setzen


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Richtig damals war es noch nicht notwendig.
> 
> Es ist immernoch nciht notwendig, wem die Feature-Palette von XP reicht. Jedoch macht es keinen Sinn veraltete Software mit neuer Hardware zu koppeln, und darum gehts.


Und was ist, wenn man zu gewissen alten Programmen (als bestes Beispiel hergenommen, Spiele) kompatibel sein möchte und keine Voodoo-Grafikkarte samt Pentium 3 zur Hand hat?



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man hat keinen Mehrwert an der neuen Hardware. Allein Vista arbeitet wenn ein Multicore Prozessor zum Einsatz kommt deutlich schneller als XP.


Das ist stark anwendungsabhängig, ich kenne Leistungsanalysen und Benchmarks, bei denen es mal so mal so ist, "deutlich" schneller oder "deutlich" langsamer hab' ich allerdings noch keines der beiden Betriebssysteme gesehen - grundsätzlich jedoch verteilt erfahrungsgemäß der XP-Scheduler Slices effizienter als der Vista-Kernel, (war auch ein Grund, warum viele damals mit Vista nicht zufrieden waren) letzterer ist jedoch neuer und kann evtl. besser mit Prozessoren mit 4 oder mehr Kernen umgehen.




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich also ein neue Hardware kaufen, die dann garnicht genutzt werden könnte? Zu der Hardware gehört nämlich passende Software.
> Und natürlich reicht dort Win98, oder dein Win 3.11 Beispiel. Allerdings beschrieb ich schon das Problem, wenn man nicht halbwegs aktuell bleibt. Man veraltet, es gibt keine Ersatzteile usw.


Meines Wissens werden in Automaten und Steuerungs-Rechensysteme eigene, dafür ausgelegte Hardware verwendet, aber naja, anderes Thema...



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Auch wenns garnicht notwendig ist, etwas moderneres zu bekommen, muss es nunmal aber sein. Wäre ja blöd wenn kein Fortschritt kommt, weil ASUS noch Sockel 370 oder noch älter bauen müsste.
> 
> Und genauso ist es nunmal in der Branche, die Entwicklung geht weiter, ob es manche wollen oder nicht, oder ob wirs brauchen oder nicht. Du bekommst heutzutage auch kein Handy mehr was nur noch telefonieren kann. Nein es muss auch ein großen Touchscreen haben, Mp3-player, Kamera und die anderen ganzen Späße.
> 
> ...


Was sich in dem PC drinnen weiterentwickelt, interssiert aber keinen, die da draußen wollen nur den PC zu dem benutzen, für was sie ihn brauchen, Handys bzw. Smartphones sind ein anderes Thema, hier geht es mehr darum, wie die ganze Sach eigentlich überhaupt funktioniert - und wenn genau in diesem Punkt die Entwicklung so schnell voranschreitet, wie wir Hardwarefreaks es gerne hätten, käme der Durschnitts-User nicht mehr mit und das wäre fatal für die Branche.

Allerdings gehören gewisse, alte Standards, wie die des BIOS, langsam aber sicher abgeschafft, sehr vieles ist aus heutiger Sicht einfach stark überholungsbedürftig.


----------



## Wincenty (16. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was sich in dem PC drinnen weiterentwickelt, interssiert aber keinen, die da draußen wollen nur den PC zu dem benutzen, für was sie ihn brauchen, Handys bzw. Smartphones sind ein anderes Thema, hier geht es mehr darum, wie die ganze Sach eigentlich überhaupt funktioniert - und wenn genau in diesem Punkt die Entwicklung so schnell voranschreitet, wie wir Hardwarefreaks es gerne hätten, käme der Durschnitts-User nicht mehr mit und das wäre fatal für die Branche.
> 
> Allerdings gehören gewisse, alte Standards, wie die des BIOS, langsam aber sicher abgeschafft, sehr vieles ist aus heutiger Sicht einfach stark überholungsbedürftig.



Bestes Beispiel: meine Mutter
Sie kam wunderbar mit Win 98, 2000, ME aus (mit wunderbar ist natürlich in Hardwarefreaksprache: Halbwegs) mit XP kamen langsam aber die ersten Probleme, ich musste mit meinem Wissen oft morgens um 5-6 herhalten (Damals war ich höchstens 13)
Vista - da ist nix zu sagen, sogare ich hab noch bis dato damit Probleme (MediaMarkt PC Singlecore Pentium D 3.0GHz mit ATI 1550 -.-)
Mit Win 7 hab ich nu keine Probleme aber mit XP hab ich jetzt oft Probleme

Zu: Man kann nicht überall neuste Technik nutzen:
Meine Schule! Die hatte bis vor 2 Jahren PCs mit Win 95

@Topic: Also ich finds interessant so ein BIOS mit Maus zu steuern, aber es sollte nicht mehr als das alte BIOS an Farben haben - wie bereits gesagt: ein Farbensalat brauch ich nicht und "Benutzerfreundlichkeit" darf ein so wichtiger Teil des PCs nicht haben, da man schnell was kaputt machen kann, der Bruder meines Freundes hatte mal dem Antivirus den Befehl gegeben einen Virus zu löschen, aber dieser hatte sich in ner wichtigen Bootdatei eingenistet XD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn man zu gewissen alten Programmen (als bestes Beispiel hergenommen, Spiele) kompatibel sein möchte und keine Voodoo-Grafikkarte samt Pentium 3 zur Hand hat?



Dann hat man Pech, oder muss es mit Tricks probieren es zum laufen zu bringen. So ist es halt. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist stark anwendungsabhängig, ich kenne Leistungsanalysen und Benchmarks, bei denen es mal so mal so ist, "deutlich" schneller oder "deutlich" langsamer hab' ich allerdings noch keines der beiden Betriebssysteme gesehen - grundsätzlich jedoch verteilt erfahrungsgemäß der XP-Scheduler Slices effizienter als der Vista-Kernel, (war auch ein Grund, warum viele damals mit Vista nicht zufrieden waren) letzterer ist jedoch neuer und kann evtl. besser mit Prozessoren mit 4 oder mehr Kernen umgehen.


 
Win Vista kann deutlich effizienter mit Kernen umgehen. War auch vor kurzem in einer PCGH, wo Vista und 7 deutlich höhere FPS hatten in einem Multicore-Spiel. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meines Wissens werden in Automaten und Steuerungs-Rechensysteme eigene, dafür ausgelegte Hardware verwendet, aber naja, anderes Thema...



In automaten evtl schon. Es war auch nur ein Beispiel. Genauso haben wir auch Kunden die Win98 auf Vermessungsrechner (Autowerkstatt) einsetzen. Letztens ist dieser aber abgeraucht, und dann musste eine neue Vermessungsmaschiene her. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was sich in dem PC drinnen weiterentwickelt, interssiert aber keinen, die da draußen wollen nur den PC zu dem benutzen, für was sie ihn brauchen, Handys bzw. Smartphones sind ein anderes Thema, hier geht es mehr darum, wie die ganze Sach eigentlich überhaupt funktioniert - und wenn genau in diesem Punkt die Entwicklung so schnell voranschreitet, wie wir Hardwarefreaks es gerne hätten, käme der Durschnitts-User nicht mehr mit und das wäre fatal für die Branche.



Natürlich interessiert es die DAU`s net was drin steckt. Darum ging es ja garnicht, sondern das die Technik immer besser wird und immer mehr Funktionen hinzukommen, egal ob es genutzt wird oder nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Allerdings gehören gewisse, alte Standards, wie die des BIOS, langsam aber sicher abgeschafft, sehr vieles ist aus heutiger Sicht einfach stark überholungsbedürftig.



Darum gehts ja. Allerdings finde ich gerade beim Bios, das man weiter drauf setzen sollte. So ein tolles GUI mit Maussteuerung ist zwar toll zu bedienen, bringt aber auch wieder Fläche für Fehler. Und im Bios kann das dumm enden. 

Aber das es einmal so kommen würde, war ja abzusehen. Und ASUS geht nun den mutigen Schritt und setzt es konsequent durch. Bin gespannt wann weitere Hersteller nachziehen. Ich hoffe sehr das ASUS es gut vorbereitet hat, denn das P5Q Deluxe EFI Bios habe ich auch getestet, und das war sehr verbuggt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dann hat man Pech, oder muss es mit Tricks probieren es zum laufen zu bringen. So ist es halt.


 "Dann hat man Pech gehabt" ist aber keine befriedigende Antwort, nur weil unbedingt die Technik voranschreiten muss, werf' ich nicht meine alten Spiele in den Müll - aber so extrem ist es ja zum Glück nicht, solange PC-Hardware noch halbwegs IBM-kompatibel bleibt, kann man XP mit Sicherheit noch in Zukunft problemlos einsetzenm DOS funktioniert ja auch auf aktuellen Rechnern.
Aber es schadet nicht, eine gewisse Abwärtskompatiblität zu gewährleisten, nicht immer leidet der Fortschritt drunter, wenn man nebenzu noch versucht, das System mit alter Software kompatibel zu halten.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Win Vista kann deutlich effizienter mit Kernen umgehen. War auch vor kurzem in einer PCGH, wo Vista und 7 deutlich höhere FPS hatten in einem Multicore-Spiel.


Multicore-Spiele sind ja auch ein extremes Beispiel, Vista kann halt mit mehr Kernen besser umgehen, aber technisch betrachtet bleibt der Vista-Scheduler dumm - auf einem oder zwei Kernen ist ja auch heute noch XP schneller.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2010)

Win98 ist auch auf einem Kern schneller als XP, aber wer nutzt das noch? 

Jeder hat heutzutage nen Quad im Rechner, selbst die billigsten Bürorechner (Außnahme HTPC`s, Terminal clients usw), da lohnt Win7 deutlich mehr. 

Und natürlich isses schön wenns Abwärtskompatibel bleibt. Aber, wenns halt nicht so einfach geht, und wieder ne Extrawurst darstellt, dann lieber dem Fortschritt zurliebe drauf verzichten.


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und natürlich isses schön wenns Abwärtskompatibel bleibt. Aber, wenns halt nicht so einfach geht, und wieder ne Extrawurst darstellt, dann lieber dem Fortschritt zurliebe drauf verzichten.


 Wie gesagt, völlig irrelevante und total überholte Standards kann man durchaus über Bord werfen/durch neue ersetzen, aber solange der Umstand nicht zu groß ist, sehe ich absolut kein Problem dahinter, wenn man, z.B. als spezielle Featurepalette, versucht neue Software mit alter lauffähig zu machen - eigentlich ist es ein Trugschluss zu behaupten, nur weil man das versucht hat, stagniert der Fortschritt, im Gegenteil, wenn Vista und 7 XP pefekt ersetzt hätten, sprich dieselbe Kompatiblität gehabt hätten, dann wäre XP jetzt schon fast weg, selbiges bei XP gegenüber 2000/98. Dann hätten heute wirklich die meisten 7 und der Fortschitt wäre größer.


----------



## Namaker (17. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 1. Ist XP kaum Multitasking-fähig (Programme skalieren schlecht auf mehreren Kernen)


Natürlich ist es Multitaskingfähig. Sehe ich jedes Mal, wenn ich z.B. Prime95 anschalte, Videos kodiere, Spiele spiele etc. und das tut es auch nicht langsamer als Vista oder 7, im Gegenteil: Bei manchen Spielen war XP flüssiger...


Fr3@k schrieb:


> 2. Ist XP nicht in der Lage HT sinnvoll zu nutzen (echte und virtuelle Kerne zu unterscheiden)


Bringt nur für die Leute was, die auch einen Prozessor mit HT haben.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> 3. Fehlt es XP an wichtigen Features (TRIM, DX10, DX11, X64 usw)


TRIM ist sinnlos geworden, x86-64 funktioniert selbstverständlich und gut Spiele, die unter DX10/11 einen Mehrwert bieten, kenne ich nicht.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> 4. Kommen nur noch selten Updates für XP (Sicherheit ist nicht mehr gegeben)


Der Support via Updates und dadurch auch die Sicherheit ist bis 2014 gegeben.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du bremst mit diesem Betriebssystem diesen neuen Sockel so dermaßen aus, das es einfach Schwachsinn ist es noch zu verwenden.


Ja genau 


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und für die, die sich keine neue Software leisten können, aber haufen Geld in ihre Hardware stecken, können VM`s benutzen.


Wenn man eine VM benutzen möchte, dann braucht man (für den legalen Weg) aber trotzdem Geld für die Software 


Fr3@k schrieb:


> 10 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit in der IT-Branche, da  darf man sich net wundern wenn XP nichtmehr das Wahre ist.


Zwischen dem originalen XP und dem XP mit SP2 hat sich *viel *getan.


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2010)

Multitasking-fähig ist jedes Betriebssystem seit Windows 95.


----------



## Crymes (17. November 2010)

Hoffentlich ziehen die anderen Hersteller bald nach!


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. November 2010)

Ich erwarte schon die ersten DAU Fragen im Forum und/oder Support: 

"Hilfe mein PC startet nicht mehr!"
"Was hast du denn das letzte mal mit ihm gemacht?"
"Eigentlich gar nichts... Ich hab nur was im EFI umgestellt kann es das sein?"



Ich freue mich, dass so ein Relikt der PC Steinzeit endlich zu Grabe getragen wird, aber wenn eine der wichtigsten PC Komponenten DAU-Kompatibel wird ist das definitiv nicht gut! Lieber EFI mit 320x240 Auflösung, 16 Farben und reiner Textmode 

Wobei ich gerne auch Coreboot auf einem Mainboard sehen würde, das sparen sich die Hersteller sogar Lizenzkosten...


----------



## Speedwood (20. November 2010)

ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

kann man die EFI bausteine im 6 er pack dann nach bestellen  ?
ohne witz dann kommt man dann auf die idee joa machen wir mal ein neues hintergrung bild neuen maus zeiger usw


----------



## Lightstrid3r (25. November 2010)

ist zwar von der firma her nicht gut vergleichbar aber dell benutzt (ich glaube es ist) efi (auf jeden fall is es klicki-bunti) schon seit 1 bis 2 jahren in ihren rechnern.


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. November 2010)

Interessant wird es, definitiv. Vielleicht kann es sogar den einen oder anderen Vorteil bringen, wer weiß - noch steht es in den Sternen. Ich bin gespannt, wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Gast20141127 (27. November 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> edit:
> ich glaub auch eher den statistiken des kunden der behauptet x% nutzen veraltete browser und os ....
> und der ie6 ist immer noch relativ weit verbreitet, klar, der durchschnittliche kunde dürfte in dem fall bei 35+ liegen, aber ich komme nicht um son mist drumherrum


Diese des öfteren auftauchenden Unterstellungen, alle über 30 hätten keine Ahnung von PC`s gehen mir sowas von auf den Sack.
Ich war 13 als 1982 der C64 rauskam, und hab mit 16 mein erstes Assembler-Programm verkauft. In der Schule(HTL) haben wir dann auf einer Digital Equipment VAX-VMS 11/730 unseren EDV Unterricht gehabt.
Mittlerweile bin ich bei W7-x64 und Kubuntu angelangt, und mache nebenberuflich Webdesign und PC-Service.
Unsere Generation 35+ hat also durchaus genug Ahnung von IT.
Im Gegensatz zu so manchen Teenie die glauben alles zu wissen weil sie mit Afterburner mal ihre Graka OCed haben und das Inhaltsverzeichnis einer c´t gelesen haben.


----------



## gangville (27. November 2010)

Durch das EFI würde es keine gefährlich riskanten Einstellungen geben und somit hätten wir uns dann von den OC verabschiedet.


----------



## Fettmull (28. November 2010)

RIP BIOS, es lebe EFI


----------

